# CoCo FINALLY got his furever home!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*BeauShel*

BeauShel

I admire you SO MUCH!!! I am sure that Coco has found a wonderful and loving home the way you describe it and let's face it, you can't keep them all.
10 months is a long time and CoCo owes his chance to live a wonderful and loved life to you-now you can help another and i'm sure it won't be long before you are begged to foster, again!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Thanks Karen, 
My heart hurts really bad but I know he has a great home. And another dog will need my love.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Well done Carol. I'm glad you found a great home for Coco.


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

Thanks for sharing your heartwarming story. It really tugged at my heart strings. Makes me want to rescue even more, so that I can give a dog a loving home. That was so great the lady is concerned about where to put Coco when they go on vacation! Sounds like Coco will be fine in a consciencious home!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

10 months would be long enough to feel as if he was your own. No one doubts it would be a verd hard to hadn him over to a new family after all that time but it sounds like he is in equally great hands now. Hopefully they will keep you posted from time to time on how he is doing.


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Thank you very much Carol for helping CoCo find his furever home. It sounds like a great family for him. You did a great thing and are a very special person. Hugs


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

BeauShel said:


> Thanks Karen,
> My heart hurts really bad but I know he has a great home. And another dog will need my love.



This is why you are so special Carol. Not many people could do what you do out of love.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

I am sorry you are hurting!!


----------



## Takasnooze (Mar 22, 2011)

All the best to CoCo in his new home. Hats off to you. Couldn't imagine giving him up after all that time. Best wishes.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

I am sure you will miss him, you did such a great thing, taking care of him, loving him, getting him ready ,for his new home.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonderful news for CoCo...sorry you are sad.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

I am so glad he found his forever home! It sounds like he will have a bunch of fun with his new family. I know it may be hard, but you did a great job fostering him until he found the right home.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Congratulations Carol! I know you found the best home ever for him.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Hooray for CoCo, Carol, but it must be very hard on you. Just keep remembering that all you did for him enabled him to go to his perfect forever home. You did a wonderful thing!


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thank you for giving Coco a safe and happy home until he found his family!!!! Very exciting day for him!


----------



## goldenbrowneyes (Nov 10, 2010)

I just wanted to say you are doing a wonderful thing by fostering. Truthfully this is something I could not do, I know I am not strong enough. I am so happy Coco
found his furever home. Cherish your memories and remember the wonderful gift you have given Coco.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

10 months is a looong time. That would be really hard. I'm sorry that it hurts...that's so much the sucky part of fostering. But I'm so glad Coco found her forever home. 

have fun Coco!!!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

She called me last night to tell me when they first got home, he walked all the thru the house then came into the kitchen and laid down. And then started whining and wouldnt stop. They took him to the store to get some food and a toy then for a walk. Then he came home and took a nap then pooped. And then last night ate a good dinner and was good. At first when she said he just was whining, I started crying but then was happy after hearing he did better.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

What a wonderful Happy Ending! 

Best of all, you are going to be able to dog sit him when the family is on vacation so you'll see him again and again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carol*

Carol

That is so great that you'll be able to dog sit for CoCo when they're on vacation!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Oh Carol, Im sure that it was hard to give up CoCo..Im sorry..but you helped find him a furever home..and how lucky is he??? I knew you would find him the right home!! YAY for you & CoCo! xxoo


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I got a text tonight from her saying he was a bedhog last night which made me smile. Then I found her husband's facebook page, which he has a picture of Coco and their son on the floor laying together side by side in the same position as his picture. Their son's smile couldnt be any bigger and CoCo looked very happy too. It made me smile and my heart hurt less.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

This is so wonderful, thank you Carol, for all you do!!!!


----------



## PrincessDi (Jun 8, 2009)

*Just seeing this after being in a fog....*

Just saw this and wanted to say thank you so much as well. It takes a very special person to open up their heart and help CoCo. So sorry your heart aches, but you gave CoCo a wonderful forever home with his new family. You're amazing!!


----------

